# Squall 15 mag adjustment



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

I ran into a small problem with the squall 15 and would appreciate some input.
I really like this reel all for but one hitch.
If I place the mag on 4, I get too much drag on my cast (losing distance) .If I place it on 3, I get too much fluff.
On my knobbys I am able to dial in perfectly.
The 525 knobby has apprx 30 clicks and the Squall 15 has 16. Could this be the problem??. better adjustment ??
I casted both reels with identical set up and the mag setting that was best for each.The knobby blew past the Squall by 20+ yards on every cast.
OH, and yes the spool bearings were cleaned and relubed on both.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

To be honest with you, big fan of the 525 have 9 of them.. Not a fan of the Squal's.. Penn just don't listen to what folks want.. We did not want a replacement for the 525, just a bigger one with more capacity.. Instead they make 2 smaller ones, go figure.. Sell the Squal and find yourself another 525...JMHO.... JAM


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i think penn did listen.
while a bigger one would be nice the smaller one is what most people wanted(imho)
there is the 535mag if bigger is what you want
now with the squall 12 we have an abu 5500 size penn but with more guts.

"I casted both reels with identical set up and the mag setting that was best for each.The knobby blew past the Squall by 20+ yards on every cast."
surprised at those results
i would have thought a properly tuned squall 12 would have casted just as far if not further.
20 yds is a huge difference


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Is it me or are we all supposed to set the mag to 0 for the 525 and Squall?
Setting it at any higher level reduces the distance in the cast.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Wth all due respect ,my post had nothing to do with reel size or different models-It was strictly a mag adjustment problem and any input you might have on the subject-thanks


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

not sure i understand your problem.
what do you mean by too much fluff?
is it blowing up?
on my squall12 i can dial it in right on.
anytime you are not getting fluff you are losing distance.
you want fluff just short of blowing up.
i actually think there is too much magnet in the squalls.
i'm running mine between 2-4...thats almost off!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

lucky strike said:


> Wth all due respect ,my post had nothing to do with reel size or different models-It was strictly a mag adjustment problem and any input you might have on the subject-thanks


There are other fine tunings you can employ along with the mags that should let you set it where you need it. A very slight adjusment on the tension knob can result in more or less side to side movement in the spool, and a change in oil (thicker or thinner), all play into getting it "just right". With a little experimentation you can find out what works for you. I like to find where fluff just starts to occur and then slow it down slightly for a safety of margin-- I'll give up a yard or three of distance to avoid backlashes.


----------

